# bandit loves having a shower



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bandit absolutely loves being sprayed with water! she hasn't had a shower in a while because its been so cold but the heater is on inside so I figured it wouldn't hurt

here are some pics


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:laugh::rain::laughing: Oh my goodness she looks like a little angel spreading her beautiful wings in that first picture  very cute .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome, especially the last one! It seems she's about to take off!


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! I love the first and last ones.


----------

